# Tricks!



## Lira Stolons (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi,
I’m a newer snowboarder and I’m starting to see a lot of progression ? and I wanted to know what would be easier tricks for me to start trying? I’m on the east coast so we have a lot of ice so those are the conditions I’m in usually any time I ride, not sure how much of a difference that makes. Let me know what everyone thinks!
Thanks,
Lira


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

Switch and ollies.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Ten Snowboard Tricks to Learn First


----------



## Lira Stolons (Jan 7, 2020)

I’ve been working on ollies and I think I’m getting better ? thank you both


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Ollie, Nollie, shiftys both ways, carving, how to pop off a jump, that should be plenty for the season!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Edge control and balance help everything. Bend your knees more, then keep bending them. Carving and ollies are part of most tricks later. Party on!


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Get to be a solid carver first. Eliminate skidded turns on blue runs. Do a run carving top to bottom. I know this isn’t what you want to hear and you’ll probably hate me now, but you’ll thank me later.


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

Learn how to strap in standing up - that will separate you from many casual snowboarders  Ryan Knapton has a video on what looks like the best method to me - face uphill and hook the heel edge to the snow. 

Also before you start working on many different tricks, try to get your basic technique right - have someone to record your riding and try to spot potential issues with your position, balance, etc. Some bad habits are hard to unlearn later.


----------



## Lira Stolons (Jan 7, 2020)

Paxford said:


> Get to be a solid carver first. Eliminate skidded turns on blue runs. Do a run carving top to bottom. I know this isn’t what you want to hear and you’ll probably hate me now, but you’ll thank me later.


How fast roughly should I be going to carve?


----------



## Lira Stolons (Jan 7, 2020)

lbs123 said:


> Learn how to strap in standing up - that will separate you from many casual snowboarders  Ryan Knapton has a video on what looks like the best method to me - face uphill and hook the heel edge to the snow.
> 
> Also before you start working on many different tricks, try to get your basic technique right - have someone to record your riding and try to spot potential issues with your position, balance, etc. Some bad habits are hard to unlearn later.


I can strap in standing up! What are some bad habits that I might learn? I honestly have probably already acquired quite a few ?


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Lira Stolons said:


> How fast roughly should I be going to carve?


That varies with the board you are riding. Some carve slow some need more speed.


----------



## Lira Stolons (Jan 7, 2020)

Paxford said:


> That varies with the board you are riding. Some carve slow some need more speed.


I have GNU Gateway Snowboard - Womens and GNU B-Nice Asym BTX Snowboard - Women's 2018 which would need more speed?


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

Lira Stolons said:


> I can strap in standing up! What are some bad habits that I might learn? I honestly have probably already acquired quite a few ?


Good for you! Regarding the bad habits - leaning-over, using counter-rotation for turning, straight legs, etc. SA has a video on these


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Lira Stolons said:


> I have GNU Gateway Snowboard - Womens and GNU B-Nice Asym BTX Snowboard - Women's 2018 which would need more speed?


Haven’t rode either, but my guess is the b-nice should require less speed.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

faithfull said:


> I started doing _*turning*_ tricks only with an instructor


Fixed that for you.


----------



## ETonasnowboard (Jan 28, 2018)

Ok so I know this is an old topic but I couldn't help jumping in.
With regards to tricks - the first trick I do with my groups is just spinning around in circles (I call it doing a flat 360 but no idea if that's true). I was going to insert a video of one of my kids doing it but it's too big  The most important thing: you should try to turn ONLY by looking where you want to go (so over your shoulder in this case. Keep basic snowboard position (weight on both legs, knees lightly bent, upperbody STRAIGHT, NO USE of the arms (if this is hard cross them/put them behind your back) and this should work for you. If you fall, you either are not in the basic position or you're trying to force it by rotating your arms.

Next, you can try riding switch. What's really important when picking this up: 

make sure its not a crazy icy day. Not fun --> maybe do this in spring/with fresh snow.
IMPORTANT: before you start, revise the basic technique for turning. Maybe do a very neat frontside turn and backside turn with your normal foot in front, just to get the focus on. Most important things: weight on the front leg, turning into the turn with your front hip/knee/shoulder/ankle/everything, STRAIGHT upperbody (this is where a lot of things go wrong for people) and watch where you're going.
now try switch one turn at a time --> start by the backside turn, that one is easiest. Just put your weight on the front leg and look over your shoulder - there you go. If you fall, your weight was probably at the back/you weren't bending your front knee/you were not really turning.
Frontside same thing. If you gain too much speed your weight is in the back --> put it more forward. If you are going flat on your face, you were not turning your body, but trying to turn by leaning into the turn --> really turn the front half of your body in an exaggarated way and keep your upper body straight (this is the key)!
afterwards, start linking turns and practice, practice, practice. This is really important, but if your basic technique is ok, you should be able to ride switch for a bit in no time. if this is not ok, maybe revisit your technique and make sure this is in order with an instructor before you start riding switch.

Hope this helps the start of these two things  
I guess I just miss teaching, haha.


----------

